# Ethan Ralph's shitlist



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (May 31, 2022)

Who is on the top of the list? How big is his Book of Grudges? To whom does he have a voodoo doll that he tortures daily?


----------



## KKKaan (May 31, 2022)

Do you even have to ask? Guy gets beaten up in Lisbon by Cog & Dan, first thing he does is to blame Gym.


----------



## Distant Ranger (May 31, 2022)

Definitely daddy Jim. He needs his father figure to be behind him at all times to validate him, and it's Ragepig enduring that he doesn't have that Medicare approval


----------



## Henrietta (May 31, 2022)

I never made fun of your cancer, MEDICARE, I don't get why you won't just compliment me or ask how I'm doing WHY WON'T YOU DIE FUCK YOU BITCH


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (May 31, 2022)

Kaan141 said:


> Do you even have to ask? Guy gets beaten up in Lisbon by Cog & Dan, first thing he does is to blame Gym.


I'd say it's a good tie between Jim and Null. I think Null is someone who Ralph actually hates, Jim is a something where he could probably make up with. Nick Fuentes insulted Ralph and they kissed and made up. In the unlikely possibility where Jim shows Ralph some mercy, I think Ralph would happily suckle from Daddy Jim


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 31, 2022)

At the end of the day, we're all on Ralph's shitlist together.  Like a big happy family.

Maybe Ralph is just jealous after all.


----------



## The First Fag (May 31, 2022)

I'd say Null. Ralph has a (hate) boner for him. And how can you not with those soft eyes of Jersh's? You can just feel the (West) Memphis Micro turning turgid whenever he talks about him. He has had one since the Corn Joke and he will not stop until either Null or he are dead (more likely Ralph is gonna die first). But because Ralph is a do-nothing faggot, he will do nothing but seethe.


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 31, 2022)

Jim's hurt him the most emotionally. Maybe even as much as Ronnie did.


----------



## Catspajamas7 (May 31, 2022)

Null plain and simple. We should get Null to fly back to Florida and the highest paypigs can butter their streamer up before they wrassle!!!


----------



## Open Window Maniac (May 31, 2022)

Ralph hates all these people, but the one who humiliates him the most seems to get a free pass. He should go harder on the man in the mirror.


----------



## Keranu (May 31, 2022)

First half of 2020: PPP
Mid 2020 - End of 2021: Josh
December 2021 - Gator
2022 - Jim, with Gator not too far behind.

Currently Josh is probably somewhere between 3rd and 5th on Ralph's shitlist. Possibly slightly lower even.


----------



## User names must be unique (May 31, 2022)

The one thing Ralph hates more than women is being the butt of the joke, it was Jim's attention that made 100% sure he was ridiculed on every corner of the internet including within his own audience. 

Null and the kiwifags made him cope, Jim makes him seethe.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (May 31, 2022)

KING RONNIE!


----------



## SNEED.EXE (May 31, 2022)

Me reading _'Ethan Ralph's Shitlist Vol. 1':_


Me reading _'Ethan Ralph's Shitlist Vol. 27':_

Me reading _'Ethan Ralph's Shitlist Vol. 83':_


----------



## ChromaQuack (May 31, 2022)

Me reading Ethan Ralph's "Book of grudges, abridged version"


----------



## Punished Brent (May 31, 2022)

Catspajamas7 said:


> Null plain and simple. We should get Null to fly back to Florida and the highest paypigs can butter their streamer up before they wrassle!!!


No because peetz its transitioning soon he will be leaving the cuck-shed. Then null can move in as was always intended


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (May 31, 2022)

Keranu said:


> First half of 2020: PPP
> Mid 2020 - End of 2021: Josh
> December 2021 - Gator
> 2022 - Jim, with Gator not too far behind.
> ...


I rank Rackets and Null as holding third. They for whatever reason pissed him off in a way that forever has pissed Ralph off. Rackets maybe because Ralph envies him for being  a tall successful man, and Null because Null is like the cleaner shrimp of gay internet bullshit. 
They are rent-free in his head and I don't think either Null or Rackets will ever rebuild that bridge.


----------



## Sad Crusader (May 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (May 31, 2022)

Chrissie Mayr must be top 10.

Would likely be higher if her podcast with reargunter admiral hadn’t been followed so swiftly by the Lisbon Treaty.


----------



## MvAgusta (May 31, 2022)

Wanna know who’s on Ethan Ralph’s shitlist?

Check out his ongoing feuds with the internet


----------



## TitchBitties (May 31, 2022)

I voted for Jim in the poll but reading some other responses convinced me Null is probably still at the top overall


----------



## Ketamine Kat (May 31, 2022)

This thread is pointless as it will never be accurately and live-updated to reflect the fact that the Gunt burns bridges faster and more frequently than any one of us changes underwear. 

It's an impossible endeavor.


----------



## Tiger Jack (May 31, 2022)

Wouldn’t a shitlist imply that he actually likes them? He is the loathsome Dung Eater after all.


----------



## MG-34 (May 31, 2022)

Ketamine Kat said:


> This thread is pointless as it will never be accurately and live-updated to reflect the fact that the Gunt burns bridges faster and more frequently than any one of us changes underwear.
> 
> It's an impossible endeavor.


We see a pattern though where anytime he gets embarassed he always blames metokur though. Count Dankula can publish a mad lads video on ralph and he would blame Jim for Dankula making it.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (May 31, 2022)

It was a tough pick between Metokur and Himself. I really think deep down it is himself but he deflects it all onto Jim.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 31, 2022)

metokur without a doubt

like, when the britbongs punched him in the gunt, his reaction was to go on twitter and rant about "jim is trying to get me killed! jim has gone too far! I will go to jims driveway now!"

dude's legit obsessed with metokur


----------



## Famke Slamssen (May 31, 2022)

My initial instinct was to pick Vickers as he's the one who causes the most material damage to Ralph, but after thinking on it for a moment it's quite clear that he only goes after Vickers and Faith when he's trying to rile his paypigs up for gibs. I think Jim has only recently overtaken Null, and would probably put gator at third. Gator, much like vickers, only gets heat in response to (provably true) shit he posts, whereas Jim (and previously Null) would be thrown in the crosshairs when completely unrelated bullshit occured.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (May 31, 2022)

Ketamine Kat said:


> This thread is pointless as it will never be accurately and live-updated to reflect the fact that the Gunt burns bridges faster and more frequently than any one of us changes underwear.
> 
> It's an impossible endeavor.


He burns bridges, but it's more what bridge burns longest and brightest. Him pissing off the #1 Transformers Channel on Youtube is nothing because he'll probably forget.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 31, 2022)

Famke Slamssen said:


> I think Jim has only recently overtaken Null


well yeah, for the longest time metokur just ignored ralph, null even accused him of gunt guarding lel
but then the shart incident happened, i think that was the moment that made him break his silence and join the ranks of the ralph alogs


----------



## stupid frog (Jun 1, 2022)

Punished Brent said:


> No because peetz its transitioning soon he will be leaving the cuck-shed. Then null can move in as was always intended



peets isnt even gonna shave his gross beard to ask for his titty skittles lmao


----------



## verissimus (Jun 1, 2022)

It's actually difficult to say because there are just too many people he hates and every now and then he will go from one person to the next.  Today it could be Jim, tomorrow it could be Gator, next week it could be Nora, the week after it could be Jim again, followed the next day with Cog, then Randbot, then Null, then back to Jim until some random smuck comes along.


----------



## 2020chan (Jun 1, 2022)

This list is funny but what really makes this poll hilarious is it doesn't even list all of the people he's been fighting with over the last 6 months.
He feuds with so many people, so frequently, you have to cut characters out like you're making a cheap film adaption of a long winded book. Only keeping the characters most important to the main storyline. 
There are people I literally only know exist because I saw an "Ethan Ralph vs" thread about them. I'm waiting (hoping) Fuentes joins the ranks soon. I want to hear Ralph squeal about the cat boys and tranny porn tab.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Jun 1, 2022)

It's really hard to tell who is on top, but I think Josh "Feeder" Moon is very close to it.
1. Ralph stopped mentioning Jersh and Kiwifarms completly. That means he can't say anything constructive and has elected to just hide his head in the sand.
2. Josh talks about him almost every stream. And he uses the funniest Ralph occurances. So almost every friday Ralph is being hummiliated. To my knowlendge everyone else just mentions him when he seriously fucks up.


----------



## R00T (Jun 1, 2022)

I think it goes like this:

Metokur currently as he has been the latest to make him look like a schmuck and Ralph sees it as complete betrayal. 

Null is a constant but more passive thorn in Ralph’s hide that he realized not actively naming him works better. As long as the forum exists tho he will forever hate Joshua Connor Moon the Kid Diddler

Rekieta and PPP then tie for me. Rackets because Ralph once again views it as a betrayal and PPP because he’s much more antagonistic. I don’t know why but I actually believe Ralph would show up to mess with lawyer man before PPP tho because he’s secretly scared ppp would crush him and believes Rekieta would be more passive when pressed in public. 

Really the correct answer would be women in general. I don’t understand it but in every instance he’s shown a complete distain for women unlike anyone else he’s ever harassed.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jun 1, 2022)

what happened to the really dumb thread about The Curse of Ethan Ralph? 
it was shitty and dumb, just like this one


----------



## Punished Brent (Jun 1, 2022)

Honestly it can only be metokur
Ethan got his ass kicked in Portugal twice and both times instantly blamed a cancer patient on the other side of the globe. 
He unironically believes there is some sort of outer haven sweetie squad cabal that is pulling the strings for all his misfortunes


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Jun 1, 2022)

R00T said:


> I think it goes like this:
> 
> Metokur currently as he has been the latest to make him look like a schmuck and Ralph sees it as complete betrayal.
> 
> ...


Rekieta is a US lawyer. His oratory and communication skills are what make his bread. That means he knows exactly how to deal with demagougery shouting matches. Believe me, during the court hearing one side can almost bully another and that side must react in a manner which is respectful of the court, respectful of self, but at the same time deflects anything other side says. So Rekieta would wipe the floor with Ralph in argument alone. Also Rekieta looks kindda fit, more fit than Ralph thats for sure. I know he has allergies for sweating, but doesnt he work out?
Add to that the fact that Ralph has outright insulted Rekieta's children (and wife?). So there may not be an argument at all, just straight to the Gunt punishing.


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 1, 2022)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> Also Rekieta looks kindda fit, more fit than Ralph thats for sure. I know he has allergies for sweating, but doesnt he work out?


Rekieta actually used to be in the chearleading squad in high school (LOL), so he at the least used to have a very active lifestyle when he was younger, probably not so much  now that he's over 40 and streaming most of the day, but has generally kept the good health habits, that's why he looks 20 years younger than Ralph despite being older.


Fastest Hand In The East said:


> Add to that the fact that Ralph has outright insulted Rekieta's children (and wife?). So there may not be an argument at all, just straight to the Gunt punishing.


I'm pretty sure that's the reason Rekieta went hard on Ralph after Ralph went after his family as a reaction to his fart joke.

If Ralph had just attacked Rekieta, Rekieta would probably have just have shrugged it off and moved on with nothing more than a self-deprecating joke about being a shyster and a light jab back at Ralph.

But Ralph went for his family, and Rekieta is a real family man, something Ralph has no concept of and will never be, that basically marked Ralph as an eternal punching bag to Rekieta, he will expose and make fun of him in front of tens of thousands of people, more than Ralph will ever be able to talk to, and still consider it falling short of what Ralph deserves for attacking his wife and children.


----------



## Canned Onions (Jun 1, 2022)

im pretty sure he puts his grudges to God more than any other mortal entity. hear me out - He keeps getting thwarted in almost supernaturally comical fashion, he's suffering exponentially increases under the cumulative effects of being a Ralpha Male and not giving a fuck about consequences, and things always seem to get worse when he takes the Lord and his works in vain to get clout with his, "christ is kang!" grift. His cntinued suffering demonstrates the existence of some greater force that may or may not be god but considering his repeated offenses at his pretense of a religious background, it is fair to consider that his patron diety is finally tired of his fake shit and is going to make him suffer worse than Job. just a theory, after all.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Jun 1, 2022)

It's not accurate to call it a shitlist when he likes shit.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Jun 2, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> Rekieta actually used to be in the chearleading squad in high school (LOL), so he at the least used to have a very active lifestyle when he was younger, probably not so much  now that he's over 40 and streaming most of the day, but has generally kept the good health habits, that's why he looks 20 years younger than Ralph despite being older.


Rekieta is over 40? Damn, son, I thought he was 35 tops, he is very youthful. Yeah, thats what generally healthy lifestyle gets you.



Telemeter said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the reason Rekieta went hard on Ralph after Ralph went after his family as a reaction to his fart joke.
> 
> If Ralph had just attacked Rekieta, Rekieta would probably have just have shrugged it off and moved on with nothing more than a self-deprecating joke about being a shyster and a light jab back at Ralph.
> 
> But Ralph went for his family, and Rekieta is a real family man, something Ralph has no concept of and will never be, that basically marked Ralph as an eternal punching bag to Rekieta, he will expose and make fun of him in front of tens of thousands of people, more than Ralph will ever be able to talk to, and still consider it falling short of what Ralph deserves for attacking his wife and children.


Machiavelli wrote that if you want to make an enemy who will never forgive or forget- go after that persons money or honor. By "honor" he also meant family.


----------



## Wash away the rain (Jun 2, 2022)

1jim
2null
3 gator/flam/rackets, etc. (joined up into t8r h8r gang)
4 himself 
5 the vickers 
6 is everyone else 
7 people who have actually assaulted him


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 2, 2022)

His chair.


----------



## Bioniclelover (Jun 2, 2022)

1. his dad
2. his mom
3. his daddy


----------



## genericwhitemale (Jun 3, 2022)

BeepBoopBeepBoop said:


> I think Null is someone who Ralph actually hates


Definitely this, that's why I think he's at the top.  Like it's not even just "he hates him"; there was a stream he did a few weeks ago I think, when this site was down for a few hours, and someone in his chat told him or sent him a superchat, and he starts off innocently (well, innocent for Ralph) enough by going "oh, , that's such a shame, it'd be such a shame if the site was down forever" and then went to "I'd be a shame if he got captured by some foreign intelligence agency and was tortured".  I'm paraphrasing, but if I can find the clip I'll post it because he's so visceral in his hatred of Josh.


----------



## Gunty King (Jun 3, 2022)

Realistically I think he hates Vickers the most.  I'm pretty sure Gator said the same when he was on Kino Casino.  
Vickers has brought more of Ralph's dirty laundry to light than most other people on the list, excluding Ade.  
And while everyone else has collectively damaged Ralph's reputation, viewership, and paypig numbers, Vickers is the only one directly going after his wallet with frivolous and not-so-frivolous lawsuits, as well as child support.  That's not even getting into him using Xander to fuck with Ralph, something even alot of Kiwis and A-logs think is going to far.  

Also, I can say with a fair amount of certainty Josh is higher on the list than PPP.  
In Gator's leaked texts, Ralph actually sounded quite regretful that he couldn't work with PPP, and that he wished they could team up against Josh.  
Ralph probably sees a kindred spirit in PPP, they're both big into the wrestling showmanship and kayfabe shit, they're both fat weirdos obsessed with drama.  Hell he might even write off some of PPP's criticisms as some form of kayfabe.
And they've been known to work together and even ease off at times (PPP talks about easing off of Ralph and teaming up with him to go after Tea clips because he wanted to do a RV with Ralph (this was before the Faith arc), Flamencogeddon, the Warski fight, etc.)

Ralph and Josh are very different, so there's an inherent clash.  
Josh doesn't like kayfabe or showmanship, what he says is usually what he thinks, so you can't write off his criticisms as him playing things up.  
And on top of that, unlike PPP who has been a-logging Ralph for nonstop for years, Josh used to be on good terms with him, and when they were friends, the Kiwifarms wasn't going at him very hard.  
This not only adds an element of betrayal, but Ralph probably sees Josh as controlling the sentiments of Kiwifarms, so he thinks that when Josh turned against him, Kiwifarms followed suit.

Metokur and Gator are weird cases.  My gut instinct tells me Ralph can't bring himself to really hate either of them, since they contributed so much to the success of his show, and he clearly viewed both of them as close friends.  
I also try thinking logically, that compared to PPP who's been a-hogging Ralph for around 4 years, Josh who's been doing so for 2, he wouldn't have as much resentment built up towards Metokur and Gator who have only been a-hogging him for a couple months.  
But this is Ralph we're talking about, so logical thinking is already out the window.  Ralph might think of it in terms of how significant their betrayal is, in which case Metokur and Gator are easily the most significant betrayals he'll ever have.


----------



## namai337 (Jun 4, 2022)

It's either PPP or Josh since this whole shitshow started actively with the corn harvest joke while PPP was there from the beginning of his downfall


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jun 4, 2022)

I voted Jim based simply upon the amount of real estate he occupies in Ralph’s mind. Nobody can ever hurt Ralph more than Jim did.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Jun 4, 2022)

Gunty King said:


> Realistically I think he hates Vickers the most.  I'm pretty sure Gator said the same when he was on Kino Casino.
> Vickers has brought more of Ralph's dirty laundry to light than most other people on the list, excluding Ade.
> And while everyone else has collectively damaged Ralph's reputation, viewership, and paypig numbers, Vickers is the only one directly going after his wallet with frivolous and not-so-frivolous lawsuits, as well as child support.  That's not even getting into him using Xander to fuck with Ralph, something even alot of Kiwis and A-logs think is going to far.
> 
> ...


The thing with Jim though is...

You hate someone you love/loved who "betrays" you far more than others.

The deeper the love, the deeper the hate.


----------



## Begemot (Jun 4, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> what happened to the really dumb thread about The Curse of Ethan Ralph?
> it was shitty and dumb, just like this one


Ralph, c'mon, man. It's not worth it.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jun 7, 2022)

It's been three days or so since Ralph has had a new Ralph VS thread.  I fully expect a new one today.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jun 7, 2022)

He probably is running out of people willing to interact with him.  With child support looming he needs to increase his income.  The drama helps, but it’s not sustainable.  He constantly needs to create more crazy antics to keep attention on him and NOT look like a total bitch to his audience.  Targets with large audiences are ideal.  Some are bound to generate hate donations.  That’s probably why when people make money off content covering him it drives him insane. I give it 4 more days before a new target appears.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Jun 7, 2022)

Ralph’s hatred is fueled by his innate desire to be hated/infamous, like a heel in pro wrestling. He wants to be in the middle of the ring, making claim after claim about his greatness and verbally shouting at his opponents. What he doesn’t understand is that the inevitable pay-off to appease the fans, is scripted.  Vince McMahon and Ric Flair don’t actually get beat up, don’t actually go to jail and pay fines, don’t actually get kicked out of friendly circles and deplatformed, don’t actually take chair-shots (and those that did end up like Chris Benoit or Mick Foley). Ralph is, in fact, his own biggest mark.


----------

